# I need new music



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

Recommend me a winner and I shall reward you. Programs remain unable to make valid suggestions. Feel free to ask me questions about what I like musically.


Pertinent information:
1) www.last.fm/user/Xipoid
2) The number of times I can listen to a song in a row is a direct indicator of how good I think it is. (Record is 835).




Edit- FUCK. For some reason I thought this was the Blue Note. I just woke up; don't judge me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2010)

What do you like musically?


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

I would describe it by genre but I don't understand most of the nomenclature as it seems to be willy-nilly nature. I suppose progressive rock would be the first and only notable thing. Otherwise normally things like operas, symphonies, metal, and so forth (but not when they mix). Fuck alternative rock. I don't even know what the is supposed to mean. Also, I hate radio friendly.


Here I'll just list my favorite bands:
Muse
Radiohead
The Mars Volta
Clor

And the top songs from each:
Muse - Spiral Static, Futurism, Exogenesis
Radiohead - There, There, 2+2=5, Bodysnatchers
The Mars Volta - Day of Baphoments, Abernikula, Agadez
Clor - Good Stuff, Stuck in a tight spot, Hearts on Fire


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm going to a Muse concert on friday. Aahahahhaa..

you actually have very similar tastes to my own, you heard of Arcadefire?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2010)

Just a question. 

How do the following things sound, in your opinion....

Yugoslav Ska and New Wave.

Martial Industrial.

Post-Rock.

Ambient (of any form)

Shoegaze.

Here is a bit of a Norwegian Indie Gypsy band called Kaizer's Orchestra:

[yt]HJGiYTQGdcU[/yt]
[yt]RHT0E7yjh8w[/yt]
[yt]geuIzF-shEM[/yt]

This is Martial Industrial (which varies from simply very epic Orchestral pieces, to Military marches adapted into music which can actually be appreciated):

[yt]JbB1s7TZUQk[/yt]
[yt]4_zA7nukoZA[/yt]
[yt]_eBGipALCc8[/yt]
[yt]CDKGKXkhffk[/yt]

Then just some good old rock which you may or may not enjoy...

[yt]8jDiDvQwD0k[/yt]
[yt]bsHV4i59RaM[/yt]

If you like Radiohead, you might like New Order. Radiohead and Thom Yorke have both done New Order/Joy Division covers.
[yt]mm3rwxFcCj0[/yt]
[yt]zrh5kaWfyMQ[/yt]
[yt]-url7FON-Fk[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2010)

This is probably the best I can recommend.  Only an EP.  If you like it I can give you it.

Children of Nova
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FYE2sqeo0


And before they went to do Mars Volta

At the Drive-In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDJtAqXbZ1c


Also

Portugal. The Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oiXciyAYJ4



And just cause I like them...

Pixies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0CJqMK6f0


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2010)

The Decemberists and God Is An Astronaut are my two suggestions.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

I recommend E.S. Posthumus. Good mix of orchestral, electronic, and percussion.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> The Decemberists and God Is An Astronaut are my two suggestions.



Hey, those are the only two artists we have in common on the last.fm.

This just proves that everyone loves the Decemberists. No matter how metal you are.

Xipod, I sort of hate most of the music you listen too, so you probably won't like any of this. Still.

Islands

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds

I second the Portugal. The Man reference. I only just started listening too them though, so I am to the noob.

Titus Andronicus

We Were Promised Jetpacks

Go.


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, those are the only two artists we have in common on the last.fm.
> 
> This just proves that everyone loves the Decemberists. No matter how metal you are.


Can't say I love them since I've only really listened to one album, their 2009 offering. But it _was_ brilliant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2010)

-Yes (Incredible prog rock group originating in late-60s Britain)
-Ozric Tentacles (British ambient/psychedelic/space rock group with distinctive Eastern sound)
-Porcupine Tree (Sounds like a 50/50 hybrid between the Ozrics and Pink Floyd)
-Niyaz (Persian/Indian hybrid group using modern and traditional instruments. Most of their music is based off of Sufi poetry, so it's all in Persian, Urdu etc.)
-Tangerine Dream (German ambient/psychedelic band that started in late 60s who are probably best known for their  soundtracks, including the 80s movie "Legend" and the TV series "Babylon 5". Lots of analog synth.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


 
This. 

THIS GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

I see some relatively good taste here, _cheers on that note._


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Last.fm says we have _Coldplay_, _The Prodigy_, _Muse_ and _Does It Offend You, Yeah? _in common. 
I'll just name my top five bands from Last.fm.

Dear and the Headlights, Frightened Rabbit, Snow Patrol, St. Vincent, As Tall As Lions.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 7, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Just a question.
> 
> How do the following things sound, in your opinion....
> 
> ...


 
     I don't even know what these mean.





JesusFish said:


> Here is a bit of a Norwegian Indie Gypsy band called Kaizer's Orchestra:
> 
> *Good music, but I don't particularly like his voice.*
> 
> ...


 




Takun said:


> This is probably the best I can recommend.  Only an  EP.  If you like it I can give you it.
> 
> Children of Nova
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FYE2sqeo0
> ...


 

    Pretty good suggestions. I knew about _At The Drive In_ I just  never did anything about it._ Children of Nova _sounds interesting,  but I cannot really say the same for _Portugal. The Man _or _Pixies_.




Teto said:


> Last.fm says we have _Coldplay_, _The Prodigy_,  _Muse_ and _Does It Offend You, Yeah? _in common.
> I'll just name my top five bands from Last.fm.
> 
> Dear          and the Headlights, Frightened          Rabbit, Snow Patrol, St.  Vincent, As Tall As Lions.


 

       Last.fm recorded things I listened to on an off chance from a long long  while ago and for some reason believes that is concurrent with my  musical tastes today. There is but a single song from _Coldplay _I  like, I am not too up with _The Prodigy_, and have listened to one  song ever from _Does It Offend You, Yeah?_. Very odd, which may be  why it cannot suggest a single band I like.


_Frightened Rabbit_ and _St. Vincent_ were the best two of those. I actually think I liked them. I shall investigate more.



DarkNoctus said:


> The Decemberists and God Is An Astronaut are  my two suggestions.


 
   I have only unending hate for _The Decemberists_, but I'll give  them a comprehensive listen. _God Is An Astronaut_ I am undecided  on.




Captain Spyro said:


> I recommend E.S. Posthumus. Good mix of  orchestral, electronic, and percussion.


 
  I like their sound. I will look more into this before making my  decision.




Stawks said:


> Hey, those are the only two artists we have in  common on the last.fm.
> 
> This just proves that everyone loves the Decemberists. No matter how  metal you are.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't find those particularly good or bad. Very neutral. My ability to  listen to them would depend heavily on my mood.




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Yes (Incredible prog rock group  originating in late-60s Britain)
> -Ozric Tentacles (British ambient/psychedelic/space rock group with  distinctive Eastern sound)
> -Porcupine Tree (Sounds like a 50/50 hybrid between the Ozrics and Pink  Floyd)
> -Niyaz (Persian/Indian hybrid group using modern and traditional  instruments. Most of their music is based off of Sufi poetry, so it's  all in Persian, Urdu etc.)
> -Tangerine Dream (German ambient/psychedelic band that started in late  60s who are probably best known for their  soundtracks, including the  80s movie "Legend" and the TV series "Babylon 5". Lots of analog  synth.)



_Yes _and _Ozric Tentacles_ were odd (Ozric in a good way). _Porcupine  Tree _sounds good._ Niyaz_... yeah... _Tangerine Dream_  sounds like something I could like if I find the right songs.




FireFeathers said:


> I'm going to a Muse concert on friday. Aahahahhaa..
> 
> you actually have very similar tastes to my own, you heard of Arcadefire?



Not going to lie, the U.S. has the worst taste in Muse I have ever seen. I was at their concert in Atlanta on 2/27/2010. The crowd was going crazy the entire concert until the encore when he started playing Exogenesis' Overture. All of the stadium I could see went silent and motionless. the people in front of me left (they were twilight fans, but whatever). I was displeased. Not to mention, I hate Uprising, Resistance, Starlight, Supermassive Black Hole (ever since that movie), Guiding Light, and Time is Running Out which were coincidentally played there.


Never heard of Arcadefire.





In summation (and NOTE):
Frightened Rabbit
At The Drive In
Children of Nova
E. S. Posthumus
Porcupine Tree
Ozric Tentacles
The Decemberists
Kaiser's Orchestra
St. Vincent
Hecq
God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 7, 2010)

Good to know that I could help broaden your horizons :3


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I don't even know what these mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means Arcade Fire.  I'd say if you gave both albums a chance there are plenty of singles you may like.  My personal favorite is Antichrist Television Blues by them.  It has an amazing build up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB-xAQBWrm0


One more I just remembered  Adebisi Shank.  They are pretty math rock but still right some really nice melodies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRd4izq8XLc


If you turn out to like At the Drive-In, Bear vs Shark is awesome Post Hardcore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lklRd0dIovI

So is La Dispute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGJ2TUy3D9M



Something tells me you probably won't like La Dispute but here is to hopin'.  c:


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 8, 2010)

Takun said:


> He means Arcade Fire.  I'd say if you gave both albums a chance there are plenty of singles you may like.  My personal favorite is Antichrist Television Blues by them.  It has an amazing build up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB-xAQBWrm0
> 
> ...




Yeah I looked up Arcade Fire. I find that if I give bands a chance they can grow on me; however, the best (or lucky) are the ones who can grab my interest immediately.





The La Dispute song you linked was pretty cool.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 8, 2010)

listen to devo


anything else is garbage


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> listen to devo
> 
> 
> anything else is garbage





Thread winner.


----------



## Takun (Mar 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> listen to devo
> 
> 
> anything else is garbage



Danny Elfman is crying all the way to his bajillion doller Tim Burton Â®Â©â„¢ recording studio.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 8, 2010)

Takun said:


> Danny Elfman is crying all the way to his bajillion doller Tim Burton Â®Â©â„¢ recording studio.



Mark Mothersbaugh gets out of bed in his one-room suicide suite and lets Wes Anderson yell at him over the phone all day. I think I know who wins this arguement. (It's not DEVO, hint)

If those all make you feel super neutral Xipod, than surely this will polarize you with hate! The Hold Steady, meet them.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Last.fm recorded things I listened to on an off chance from a long long  while ago and for some reason believes that is concurrent with my  musical tastes today. There is but a single song from _Coldplay _I  like, I am not too up with _The Prodigy_, and have listened to one  song ever from _Does It Offend You, Yeah?_. Very odd, which may be  why it cannot suggest a single band I like.
> 
> 
> _Frightened Rabbit_ and _St. Vincent_ were the best two of those. I actually think I liked them. I shall investigate more.


Oh well, even though it got like nothing right, I guess it's cool that I still managed to find some stuff you like.

Also, Does It Offend You, Yeah? did remixes of both "Map of the Problematique" and "Uprising" by Muse, just saying. And yeah, same. I listened to a few from their page, but other than that I haven't really looked into them much. Is it possible to remove stuff from your library or what.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Mark Mothersbaugh gets out of bed in his one-room suicide suite and lets Wes Anderson yell at him over the phone all day. I think I know who wins this arguement. (It's not DEVO, hint)
> 
> If those all make you feel super neutral Xipod, than surely this will polarize you with hate! The Hold Steady, meet them.



Still pretty neutral. Just post some radio friendly stuff. I'll be pretty indignant.




Teto said:


> Oh well, even though it got like nothing right, I guess it's cool that I still managed to find some stuff you like.
> 
> Also, Does It Offend You, Yeah? did remixes of both "Map of the Problematique" and "Uprising" by Muse, just saying. And yeah, same. I listened to a few from their page, but other than that I haven't really looked into them much. Is it possible to remove stuff from your library or what.



It is. Just go to the track/artist in question within your list and hover over it so the cog appears. One of the drop down options will be "Remove from your library".


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2010)

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3530922

frm me 2 u
*


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2010)

Acacia Strain Acacia Strain Acacia Strain Acacia Strain!


----------

